# Coolest freshwater fish



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone know of freshwater fish that are colored similarly to saltwater fish? No brackish fish please. I just want to set up a tank that looks like a saltwater tank with fish that occupy different ecological niches and have vibrant patterns and colors.
Thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Depending on the size of the tank, I think you're looking at a tank of male Malawi cichlids.


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

everyone thinks freshwater rays are salt..... u need a big tank though....


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

africans have nice colors!! high ph levels though


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

killifish have some crazy colors and patterns,
they would look sweet if youre planning on a planted tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tank size is a must for a question like this...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

blue german ram. siiiiick


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

i just want to do a 15 gallon. mabe a thirty


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

sick fish man said:


> i just want to do a 15 gallon. mabe a thirty


The last guy said Rams they IMO are very nice looking fish and dont get very big around two inches I think. You might wanna check them out!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> blue german ram. siiiiick


I definately agree!

Awesome little fish...they are pretty tempermental with the water quality form what I've heard.
I would say Discus too if you had a descent size tank.
I have seen Bosemani Rainbows...I think thats the name..they are half Teal and Half yellow. front and back.

ALso I like the various cardinal tetras, neon tetras etc etc.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

for a 15gallon go with rams or some other type of dwarf cichlids.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If you get a good stock of rams, they're still a bit temperamental, but not as bad as they're reputed to be. Discus can be the same way.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh 15 gallon? THat is tiny...go with a 30..its a larger footprint then 29.
I didnt see that post.

You could also keep some cool Exodons..haha..not to colorful though.

I havent seen the blue rams anywhere. I have only seen the regular rams.

Dr foster smith has them...but from what I have found its much cheaper if you find someone within a decent drive from you to pick them up.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

German Blue Ram









http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_German_...us_ramirezi.php

German Gold Ram









http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_di...amp;pcatid=2520


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Lovely dont they look like damsels a bit?


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

Rams are def. the way to go.....


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i'd agree with with fishes pitman posted

always wanted a archer fish myself but those f.uckers are too hard to maintain..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

ryanimpreza said:


> If you get a good stock of rams, they're still a bit temperamental, but not as bad as they're reputed to be. Discus can be the same way.












I love those little guys! 
I saw afew amazing ones at Big Al's in Sauga the other day. Even Discus are sweet too..but if you want a 30g or so then the Discus wouldn't be too happy.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

was gonna say a mogurnda mogurnda but they get way too big for a 15g.. they get to about 7-8".. they do have the cool goby look of a SW fish though.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Rams are nice. I also like Discus if you can keep them.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What size tank is this? I would do dwarf cichlids.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

You might want to check out discuss, they come in a variety of colors. Take a look at my post name eye candy, theres a few tanks with them.


----------

